# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Beer

## Fezz

On occasion, I like to enjoy a (1, one only) beer. ;)

So any other Beer Lovers out there? I know a few of you sip the Nectar of the Gods!

What do you like, what do you hate, what tickles your hop appetite? Lets talk BEER!!!!!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## For-Life

We Canadian's don't drink beer

----------


## k12311997

shouldn't this be in the profesional's only forum.  

I like Yeungling, and Sam Adams, also only one at a time (when i tried drinking two at I time I spilled my beer  :cry: )

----------


## Fezz

> We Canadian's don't drink beer


Can't blame you, that Canadian stuff is GARBAGE!


:bbg::cheers::bbg::cheers::bbg:

----------


## Fezz

> shouldn't this be in the profesional's only forum.


LOL!!!!

I think your right! 

Professional what? ;)

----------


## AngryFish

This is NOT the place to talk about, of all things, liquid evil. I am indignant that I am now compelled to discuss the deep amber color and thick milky head of the Guinness Draught that has been sitting in my refrigerator. It is a deeply personal relationship that I have with Guinness and now I hear its voice, albeit muffled, in the fridge calling me. I can hear it sing as it rolls out of the neck of the bottle and crashes so sweetly in the frosted glass, its perfume tickling my nose. I listen with quiet ears as it sighs resting now freed in the open air tempting me with it siren song. She is cold and beckons my lips gently. I must go. She is my Guinness and I am her man.

----------


## OPTIDONN

Well being Irish beer is a drink I must indulge in as often as I can. As of late I've really been into Mexican beer (Corona and Modelo).

----------


## rinselberg

If I could only have beer from one brewery, I would go with the Anchor Brewery in San Francisco. They ship more beer than many "craft" breweries, but less than Miller, Coors, Budweiser and the like. Anchor Steam, Anchor Liberty (ale) and Anchor Porter. They're all good in the 12-ounce bottles and in the San Francisco region, Anchor Steam is frequently available on tap and sometimes also the Liberty Ale.

There's a thread about beer on the Laramy-K Optical forum. Many of the posts are only because a beer has a "catchy" name or packaging, but a number of the posts are actual taster "results". It's "on tap" at Beer Of The Day.

----------


## DocInChina

> On occasion, I like to enjoy a (1, one only) beer. ;)
> So any other Beer Lovers out there? I know a few of you sip the Nectar of the Gods!
> What do you like, what do you hate, what tickles your hop appetite? Lets talk BEER!!!!!!


You know the saying..."when in Rome". I think every city in China has at least one brewery (only slight exageration) so I typically drink the local brew. Changzhou has a nice green beer that maintains the color throughout the experience.  :Eek: 

As much as I like discussing beer, at 6:20 in the morning it is time to start gulping down some extra strength coffee.

----------


## Fezz

I am always surprised to see how many Guiness lovers who have never had the pleasure of tasting some of the other(better) Irish Stouts, like Murphy's.

----------


## Scott R

Different beer for different food. Something light like Rolling Rock or Corona with pretzels or peanuts. Ice Beers with pizza, anchovies, olives, ect. Guinness with anything that can go on the BBQ. 

My favorite is beer with more beer.

Best bet is to keep atleast 5 different types of beer in the fridge at all times. I keep lighter and Ice beers closer to the top of the fridge where it is colder and heavier beer a little lower in the fridge. 

Only drinking 1 type of beer would be like eating exactly the same food all the time. No matter how good it is variety is the spice of life.

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::che  ers:

----------


## Fezz

> My favorite is beer with more beer.
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::che  ers:



I'll drink to that! ;)

----------


## OPTIDONN

Oh hell yeah!! Nothin' like a beer followed by some more beer with a beer chaser!! Then a good night beer followed by a midnight snack beer and nothin' says good mornin' like a frosty mug!!! Then off to Optiboard to  share my beer induced insights!:cheers: Ah beer...how I love thee!:p

----------


## obxeyeguy

We love to cruise the carribean and I have become very fond of dos equis, caribe, sol... Very expensive here, so I supplement with miller light.  I know, but I'm not 30 anymore and less carbs works when, like fezz, I only have one.

----------


## Snitgirl

Fezzy, I am not a beer drinker, it makes me burp to much... But when I do have a beer, I prefer

Bitburger ~ I think its German

Hoegaarden ~ I think its Belgium

Black ~ n ~ Tans...


Now wine.....  ummmmmm

----------


## CME4SPECS

my favorite beer is...COLD!

----------


## Snitgirl

I just sent my bro a thank you gift ~ BEER..

Anyone had one of these?  Give me your input.. good?? bad???

Stiegl Raddler

Hofbrauhaus Muchen

Weihenstephaner Hefe Weisse

Schneider Aventinus Eisbock

Monchsof Schwarz

----------


## Cindy K

Guiness, front and center, my alltime fave. I've had Murphy's, 'tis ok, but I really like the mellow richness of a Guiness. When its something lighter I'm wanting (read: more beers) I go for Sol, DosEquus (sp?) or Corona. 999 (or is it 444?) I don't recall the name but the Vietnamese restaurant we go to serves it- quite good and goes well with Vietnamese food. There's a micro-brewery/pub locally (Mission Springs, for any LowerMainlanders reading this-- go there and ask Tim for his brew of the week) where I know the brewmaster ( he's also my client and yes he's brought us samples) that makes an incredibly tasty chocolate ale. I don't touch the mass produced domestic stuff, but different strokes for different folks; I find it's all so 'homogenized' in taste, and far too 'bubbly' and bland for my liking.

Now, Snitgirl, on to wine: I've found this absolutely amazing (and unbelievably cheap) Shiraz: Obikwa out of South Africa. I'd never heard of it before I did a taste test at the liquor store; I'd expected it to have a pricetag of $40 or so, but NO! WAAAAAY less! And it makes a wonderful base for my famous sangria.

----------


## Cindy K

> This is NOT the place to talk about, of all things, liquid evil. I am indignant that I am now compelled to discuss the deep amber color and thick milky head of the Guinness Draught that has been sitting in my refrigerator. It is a deeply personal relationship that I have with Guinness and now I hear its voice, albeit muffled, in the fridge calling me. I can hear it sing as it rolls out of the neck of the bottle and crashes so sweetly in the frosted glass, its perfume tickling my nose. I listen with quiet ears as it sighs resting now freed in the open air tempting me with it siren song. She is cold and beckons my lips gently. I must go. She is my Guinness and I am her man.


Wow, this is eerie: I know someone who writes in your style. Could you possibly, maybe, be one of our strayed OB fold who's come back under a different name in a different country?????

----------


## Snitgirl

Thanks CK.. I wrote it down and will be looking for the wine now that I am able to DRINK... whooot!




> Now, Snitgirl, on to wine: I've found this absolutely amazing (and unbelievably cheap) Shiraz: Obikwa out of South Africa. I'd never heard of it before I did a taste test at the liquor store; I'd expected it to have a pricetag of $40 or so, but NO! WAAAAAY less! And it makes a wonderful base for my famous sangria.

----------


## Fezz

> I just sent my bro a thank you gift ~ BEER..
> 
> Anyone had one of these? Give me your input.. good?? bad???
> 
> Stiegl Raddler
> 
> Hofbrauhaus Muchen
> 
> Weihenstephaner Hefe Weisse
> ...


 
Very good beers! The Eisbock is mmmmmmmmmm goooooooood!

----------


## Fezz

> I don't touch the mass produced domestic stuff, but different strokes for different folks; I find it's all so 'homogenized' in taste, and far too 'bubbly' and bland for my liking.


 
You don't find Dos Equies(sp) or Corona to be the same?

----------


## Snitgirl

I hope so, that sucker cost me $7.28 for a bottle.. lol




> Very good beers! The Eisbock is mmmmmmmmmm goooooooood!

----------


## Fezz

We must have a boatload of winos on this board. We only got 12-13 people to speak up on the wonders of the fermented hopped delight known as beer!


Either winos or crackheads!

You decide! ;)

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Lee Prewitt

Some of us do not discriminate between the hop and the grape.  I got reacquanted with a fine Chimay Red this week while in Anchorage as well as a fine German brew that I can't recall the name.  Also had a fine Blonde ale from Glacier Brewhouse in Anchorage.  :cheers:

----------


## HarryChiling

I personally drink:
Sam Adams (all flavors are great to me)Guinness (smooth and rich)Corona (at all day events because you can drink them all night)Kalik (bahamian beer tastes almost like a mix between a heiniken and a corona)Troeg (any of their beers all great)

----------


## gemstone

There was a micro brewer/ restaurant in Indy that would bring out a sampler rack of about 8 shot glasses of what they brewed form light to very dark.  MMM MMM MMM.

----------


## Fezz

> Some of us do not discriminate between the hop and the grape.  I got reacquanted with a fine Chimay Red this week while in Anchorage as well as a fine German brew that I can't recall the name.  Also had a fine Blonde ale from Glacier Brewhouse in Anchorage.  :cheers:



Chimay Red. Now thats what I am talking about! That is probably my favorite brew. I generally am a Hop-Head, but Chimay Red has been my tops for years. The white and blue are not bad either. But for the white, I'd rather splurge and get the Westmalle Trappist.

----------


## Fezz

> There was a micro brewer/ restaurant in Indy that would bring out a sampler rack of about 8 shot glasses of what they brewed form light to very dark.  MMM MMM MMM.


Most micro-breweries will do this. I have found that most micro-breweries/brewpubs=SUCK!

I am in Southeast Pennsylvania. We have a bunch of world class micros here.  Victory Brewing is in my town! I am about 35 minutes away from Stoudt's Brewery, which was one of the very first micro-breweries to start the craze years ago.

----------


## gemstone

> Most micro-breweries will do this. I have found that most micro-breweries/brewpubs=SUCK!
> 
> I am in Southeast Pennsylvania. We have a bunch of world class micros here. Victory Brewing is in my town! I am about 35 minutes away from Stoudt's Brewery, which was one of the very first micro-breweries to start the craze years ago.


That place in Indy did not suck.

----------


## Cindy K

> You don't find Dos Equies(sp) or Corona to be the same?


Yep, do too. Probably couldn't distinguish between the two. Round here, if a 'drinking establishment' doesn't carry one, they'll carry the other. They're interchangeable.

----------


## optigrrl

Beer! Now there's a topic an optician can go on about.

I've been into Pacifico lately (hold the fruit) and Foster's on the side. For lighter fair, Labatt's even though it's Canadian's version of Coors Light. 

I must say that when I am rich I'll splurge and do a Duval - their anniversary brews are something special and worth the $11 ++ sticker price. 

And, as a wino I am currently loving cab-francs from the pacific northwest. Though I have to admit I am pretty loathe to veer from the Loire Valley but on occaision I am pleasantly surprised!

cliche: :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> I must say that when I am rich I'll splurge and do a Duval - their anniversary brews are something special and worth the $11 ++ sticker price. 
> 
> cliche: :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:



Ah....Duvel=Devil.


That is one wicked brew. It is so light, fizzy, pale and straw colored. It has to be light and easy to knock back a few, right? ;)


Wrong!!!!!! That beast is a high alcohol wild thing that smacks you around and makes you beg for mercy. That is unless your like me and only limit yourself to _ONE, 1 only.
_

----------


## For-Life

We should play a drinking game

Everytime Fezz posts you take a small sip.

We should be drunk by lunch

----------


## k12311997

> We should play a drinking game
> 
> Everytime Fezz posts you take a small sip.
> 
> We should be drunk by lunch


Currently only thing in the house is Jack, I'd be drunk before breakfast was over.

----------


## shanbaum

I'm usually disappointed by bottled beer, but I can recommend "Eye of the Hawk" from the Mendocino Brewing Co. in Saratoga Springs.

----------


## OPTIDONN

ah Duvel!! Got a bunch of that for a gift one year. Thought I could toss it back just like a regular 6 pack. Boy did I regret that!! :cry:

----------


## Jim Schafer

Great Lakes Dortmunder is a tasty beer....if only they exported to Florida

We have a brewery here in Dunedin FL, ..The Dunedin Brewery, that has several flavors, Pale Ale, Honey Wheat and my favorite Red Head Ale. They also do the obligatory seasonal beers. 

I like all of the Sam Adam's offerings too. That Brooklyn Ale out of NYC is a fine brew..

last night I floated in the pool sipping on an Old Milwaukee

Jeez...I like em all. Truely a gift of the gods....

Jim

----------


## shanbaum

> last night I floated in the pool sipping on an Old Milwaukee


Why not just drink the water from the pool?

----------


## cash1

billy beer!!!!!:cheers:

----------


## optical24/7

I can't say what I consider the best beer, I like different beers at different times. But I can tell you the absolute worst beer on earth..

There was a pool hall years ago in Houston that had 42 or 45 different beers from around the world. I went on a mission to try them all (not at one time:)). I ordered this beer called Dragon Snout (from Singapore I think). Oh my God.... More like Dragon Snot! The nastiest thing I've ever tasted. If that pool table there hasn't been re-felted, I'll bet there's still a stain on it.

----------


## Jim Schafer

> Why not just drink the water from the pool?


Aw c'mon Robert...you know Old Milwaukee won several blind taste tests against some of the best beers in the world...well that is what their marketing folks tout! I like to grill while drinking Old Milwaukee too. 

Now that the threat of the evening thunderstorm has past, I will float and sip another Old Milwaukee and bypass my Sam Adams Summer Ale... that is my weekend stash!

Jim

----------


## Scott R

I will be driving to Toronto in a few weeks for vacation. I usually bring back a few cases of Labat Ice, Rickerds Red ( didnt see that one last year) and a couple of cases of other fine brews. My wife usually heads to the North York Mall and I head to the Beer store. Anybody have any suggestions?  
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::che  ers:

----------


## Judy Canty

> Either winos or crackheads!


 
Then there are those of us who prefer an aged Single Malt...

;)

----------


## Fezz

> Aw c'mon Robert...you know Old Milwaukee won several blind taste tests against some of the best beers in the world...well that is what their marketing folks tout! I like to grill while drinking Old Milwaukee too.



I don't know much about beer ;), but I THINK Consumer Reports did a beer taste testing/ best beer kind of thing a few years ago and Old Milwaukee got top honors!

I enjoy all types of beers, I brew my own, and have literally tasted thousands of beers! That being said, I think that there is a time and place for every kind of beer. Many times, I am asked what is my favorite beer. I love this question. My usual response is-"Whatever beer you and I are enjoying right now!"

No matter what beer you prefer, I'm just happy that you are enjoying BEER!*


*Unless your Judy Canty..............................Sorry my friend, I can't get most single malts past my nose. But, I am glad that you enjoy the social lubricant, alcohol!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Ory

> I will be driving to Toronto in a few weeks for vacation. I usually bring back a few cases of Labat Ice, Rickerds Red ( didnt see that one last year) and a couple of cases of other fine brews. My wife usually heads to the North York Mall and I head to the Beer store. Anybody have any suggestions? 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::che  ers:


Lots of suggestions for good beer, but unfortunately your ideas of good Canadian beer and mine seem to differ.  I can't recall the last time I drank Blue........

Try Upper Canada Dark if you like a nice smooth malty beer.  

Cheap ($1 a bottle) beer has really become popular lately thanks to Lakeport Brewing who marketed good, inexpensive beer.  Previously it was only the really bad stuff that was sold at "discount" prices but they have really put out a good product; try Lakeport Honey.

Neustadt puts out an appetizingly named 10W30 which is about the right colour but tastes much better, I promise!

----------


## Fezz

I LOVE beer.

Keep the conversations flowing like the elixer that tickles my tastebuds!


:cheers:

----------


## Scott R

> Lots of suggestions for good beer, but unfortunately your ideas of good Canadian beer and mine seem to differ. I can't recall the last time I drank Blue........
> 
> Try Upper Canada Dark if you like a nice smooth malty beer. 
> 
> Cheap ($1 a bottle) beer has really become popular lately thanks to Lakeport Brewing who marketed good, inexpensive beer. Previously it was only the really bad stuff that was sold at "discount" prices but they have really put out a good product; try Lakeport Honey.
> 
> Neustadt puts out an appetizingly named 10W30 which is about the right colour but tastes much better, I promise!


 
Im taking notes. I enjoy many different types of beer. While on vacation I plan on sampleing as many different beers as possible. I will be spending a week at a cottage up north. From what I understand the biggest attractions in that neck of the woods is the beer store. Endless supply of beer + BBQ. I may never want to leave.

----------


## DrNeyecare

LOL, I can't believe you started this topic Fezz....

I love beer as well. Favorites being hoppy IPA's, Russian Stouts, and Belgium's. If I was stranded on an island, these are the beers I would want to have with me:

1. Stone Russian Imperial Stout (all vintages except the current 2007 vintage): sorry guys, but once you try a Stone RIS, it makes Guiness look like Bud Light....
2. Avery Majaraja - A great Double IPA
3. St Bernardus 12 - my favorite Belgium Tripel
4. Rogue Hazelnut Nectar Brown Ale - this is delicioius!!
5. Pizza Port Old Viscosity

Beers that I don't like are ones that are lower than 6&#37; alcohol, and taste like water....

Beers that I dream of trying, that are not found in CA, are stuff from Brooklyn Brewery, Three Floyds, and Westy 12.

----------


## Fezz

> LOL, I can't believe you started this topic Fezz....
> 
> 1. Stone Russian Imperial Stout (all vintages except the current 2007 vintage): sorry guys, but once you try a Stone RIS, it makes Guiness look like Bud Light....


Victory has a smack you in the face and laugh about it imperial stout as well=Storm King!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DrNeyecare

> Victory has a smack you in the face and laugh about it imperial stout as well=Storm King!
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Admittedly, Storm King is good... but its not a Stone RIS....
Stone RIS is more thick.  Stone RIS has more of the dark, rich, chocolate/coffee flavors.  Plus, Stone RIS is about 12% Alcohol... lol, you can't go wrong with that.  Fezz, try the Stone RIS... I'm sure you can get it out there.

----------


## Snitgirl

doc, i can't believe that u can't believe fezzy started this thread, lol.:)




> LOL, I can't believe you started this topic Fezz....

----------


## Judy Canty

There is a very interesting article titled "Beer 101" in the current issue of Fine Cooking magazine. Now at least I have a clue. Of course, I was savoring a wonderful Glenmorangie (neat) while reading it!

----------


## optigrrl

I love this little bar near the house because it serves Pabst Blue Ribbon. Cheap and tasty!

The best beer I have ever had was this beer called Apollo. Clean, fresh and flavorful. Found it in a neighborhood liquor store off Melrose when I lived in L.A. - can't find it anymore.... :cry: 

(the beer, not the liquor store)

And Judy - you are more woman than I to enjoy single malt that isn't served in a 45oz bottle!

----------


## DrNeyecare

> I love this little bar near the house because it serves Pabst Blue Ribbon. Cheap and tasty!
> 
> The best beer I have ever had was this beer called Apollo. Clean, fresh and flavorful. Found it in a neighborhood liquor store off Melrose when I lived in L.A. - can't find it anymore....
> 
> (the beer, not the liquor store)
> 
> And Judy - you are more woman than I to enjoy single malt that isn't served in a 45oz bottle!


Optigrrl, see if you can find a bottle of "Midas Touch" by Dogfish Head Brewery.   DFH is a brewery that does not distribute in CA, but I was able to get my hands on a bunch when I was in Arizona.   I think  you'll like this beer.  Its reminds me of a Port Wine.

----------


## k12311997

I have the answer to what is the best beer.


The one your drinking with friends. 

this round is on me. 
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::che  ers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I have the answer to what is the best beer.
> 
> 
> The one your drinking with friends. 
> 
> this round is on me. 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::che  ers::cheers::cheers::cheers:



Of course they sell beer online too. Check out beer.com  (Not affiliated - just like the beer girls)

----------


## optigrrl

> Optigrrl, see if you can find a bottle of "Midas Touch" by Dogfish Head Brewery. DFH is a brewery that does not distribute in CA, but I was able to get my hands on a bunch when I was in Arizona. I think you'll like this beer. Its reminds me of a Port Wine.


You know, I did try that once. It was.........different. Maybe I'll give it another go. Ended up throwing it into a recipe and it turned out great!

----------


## DRAINGE1

Am i the_ ONLY_ one who-

*L~O~V~E~S CORONA?!?!* 

I don't care how much i get picked on for drinking Mexican Pi$$!?

Ice cold, on the beach... so nice... 

*Sigh*, Too bad it's time for bed!!:cheers:

----------


## DrNeyecare

> I have the answer to what is the best beer.
> 
> 
> The one your drinking with friends. 
> 
> this round is on me. 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::che  ers::cheers::cheers:


I'll drink to that!!! :cheers:

----------


## rinselberg

If anyone wants to read about the history of beer and brewing, all the way back to its origins in the "Iraq" of 3000 B.C., this is a fine web page to look at. Something to read while you're having one (or two ...) I can't vouch for the man's credentials or his accuracy, but he weaves an interesting narrative. Find it online under the title Whatever Happened to Sumerian Beer? The sidebar on the right has links to narratives by the same author about beer at other times and places throughout history. And if your interests extend beyond beer to modern history (from 1900 forward), you can find some in these recent "Rinsel episodes" on OptiBoard: "The Mine That Never Was", Wrong Way Corrigan Day and The Great Escape: What you didn't already know ...



_The Anheuser-Busch winter holiday "lineup" ... from left to right: Michelob Celebrate Vanilla Oak, Michelob Celebrate Chocolate and Budweiser Brew Masters' Private Reserve. Laramy-K Optical forum personality "isee2" reviews the Michelob Celebrate seasonal beers under the Laramy-K post titles "Vanilla" and "Chocolate". You may have to scroll up or down to see these one-of-a-kind beer tasting posts. I wouldn't look for these brews at the concession stands at a ballgame - not even at Busch Stadium in St. Louis, the city where these specialty beers are brewed._

----------


## Fezz

I've said it before, and Ill say it again...Rinselberg..your AWESOME!


I raise a toast in your honor!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

(Now should we guess what beer is in those mugs?)

----------


## For-Life

Tried Patagonia this weekend.  It is from Argentina.  It is like Corona, but a little stronger and less stunky.  Not bad if you are basking in the heat.

----------


## HarryChiling

If you are a Corona or Heinikin fan, try Kalik a bahamean beer, it's almost like a mix of the two.  I personally like Corona's especially when you are at a long event as they don't get you drunk, down side they do fill you up.

----------


## For-Life

See the one reason why I do like Corona is it is less filling that other "good" beers.

----------


## Scott R

I once had beer from Finland called something like Kupa. best beer I ever had strong, smooth, crisp, very tasty. My sister in laws x-boyfriend brought it with him when he visited. Sound familar to any one. I would love to get some. I will be in Toronto in 2 weeks, love the varitey the beer store offers but have never been able to find this paticular beer.

----------


## Jubilee

I am not a drinker myself.. though when I came across this video the other day on You Tube.. and instantly thought of our favorite Beer Afficienado...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4HNGZUrPOk


Enjoy!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="<A href="http://www.youtube.com/v/R4HNGZUrPOk"></param><param">http://www.youtube.com/v/R4HNGZUrPOk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R4HNGZUrPOk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

----------


## Fezz

> I am not a drinker myself.. though when I came across this video the other day on You Tube.. and instantly thought of our favorite Beer Afficienado...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4HNGZUrPOk
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  I can't get it to load!  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Cindy K

...as did I,



> and instantly thought of our favorite Beer Afficienado...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4HNGZUrPOk


'Oh, What is the malted liquor
What gets you drunker quicker
What comes in bottles or in cans?
Beer!
Can't get enough of it
How we really love it
Makes me think I'm a man!
Beer!
I could kiss and hug it
But I'd rather chug it
Got my belly out to here!...'

Watched the video twice last nite now I can't get the tune out of my head!!!!! Fezz, I hope you've seen this, its hilarious!:cheers:

----------


## Jubilee

The video features several clips from The Simpsons to Weird Al's Beer Song.

Here are the lyrics


*Weird Al Yankovic - The Beer Song Lyrics*



Oh... what is the malt and liquor?
What gets you drunken quicker?
What comes in bottles or in cans? (Beer)
Can't get enough of it (Beer)
How we really love it (Beer)
Makes me think I'm a man (Beer)
I could kiss and hug it (Beer)
But I'd rather chug it (Beer)
Got my belly up to here (Beer)
I could not refuse a (Beer)
I could really use a beer, beer, beer

Beer, beer, beer, beer, beer, beer, beer, beer

I can't remember how much I have had
I drank a twelve-pack with my dad (BURP!)
That's my son the drunken manly stud
I'm proud to be his bud
Here have some pretzels
No, I'll call it quits
Those things give me the shlits (ha ha ha)

Drink with your family
Drink it with your friends
Drink till you're fat, stomach distends
Beer is liquid bread, it's good for you
We like to drink till we spew! Ew!
Who cares if we get fat?
I'll drink to that

As we sing once more...

What is the malt and liquor?
What gets you drunken quicker?
What comes in bottles or in cans? (Beer)
Can't get enough of it (Beer)
How we really love it (Beer)
Makes me think I'm a man (Beer)
I could kiss and hug it (Beer)
But I'd rather chug it (Beer)
Got my belly up to here (Beer)
Golly, I adore it! (Beer)
Come on dammit, pour it!
Do it for me, brew it for me
Feed it to me, speed it to me (Beer)
The most wonderful drink in the world
HOORAY!!! (BURP!)

----------


## For-Life

Another high quality beer is Colt 45.

If you are a wine drinker, you can have its cousin, Baby Duck.

----------


## Cindy K

> Another high quality beer is Colt 45.
> 
> If you are a wine drinker, you can have its cousin, Baby Duck.


Or, if you prefer yer bev'rege without fizz, Babyduck's half-brother, Calona Red is sure to satisfy. (My father in law bought us a galakeg of that stuff to serve at our wedding- it got 'misplaced' somehow.)

----------


## rinselberg

> I once had beer from Finland called something like Kupa. best beer I ever had strong, smooth, crisp, very tasty. My sister in laws x-boyfriend brought it with him when he visited. Sound familar to any one. I would love to get some. I will be in Toronto in 2 weeks, love the varitey the beer store offers but have never been able to find this paticular beer.


Maybe what you're looking for (Scott) is on one of these lists:
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/4374
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/264

----------


## Fezz

I finally got it to load!!!


:D:cheers::D:cheers::D:cheers::D:cheers::D



This round of* Duff* is on me!

----------


## Scott R

> Maybe what you're looking for (Scott) is on one of these lists:
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/4374
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/264


 
Thank You SOOOOO Much!!!!!!!


_:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::che  ers:_

----------


## Scott R

I just wish I could read or understand Finnish. now the quest is to find the beer here in the US. Any ideas Rinselberg??? :cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

Scott-

Check out Shangy's in Emmaus, PA. This is the beer Mecca! If they don't have it, or can't get it.......it can't be done. Google them and give them a ring!

----------


## Scott R

> Scott-
> 
> Check out Shangy's in Emmaus, PA. This is the beer Mecca! If they don't have it, or can't get it.......it can't be done. Google them and give them a ring!


Thank you Fezz, I live less than 1 hour away. :D:cheers::D:cheers::D:cheers::D:cheers::D Its time to celebrate !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fezz

Scott-

No problem! Enjoy!



Shangy's Beer Authority, 40 E. Main St., Emmaus, PA 1-610-967-1701

----------


## EyeManFla

> I am always surprised to see how many Guiness lovers who have never had the pleasure of tasting some of the other(better) Irish Stouts, like Murphy's.


Believe me,Fezz...when I go to Ireland....next planned trip is June of 2008, I SAMPLE all their stouts and Ales....:cheers:

----------


## Lulubelle

Hi Scott R

The website is www.lapinkulta.fi
Try using the contact form on the site to see if their product is available in the US.

:cheers:

----------


## KStraker

My favorite beer is Orval, followed closely by Maredsous Dubbel. I also enjoy a very highly hopped ale like Bigfoot Barleywine. Crap, patient just walked in. Back to work.

----------


## Fezz

> My favorite beer is Orval, followed closely by Maredsous Dubbel. I also enjoy a very highly hopped ale like Bigfoot Barleywine. Crap, patient just walked in. Back to work.



YUMMY! I like your style!


Can you say.......Westmalle?

----------


## Fezz

> Thank you Fezz, I live less than 1 hour away. :D:cheers::D:cheers::D:cheers::D:cheers::D Its time to celebrate !!!!!!!!!!!!!






Its about an hour + away. I'll buy the first three rounds if you want to meet up at the place I tell my wife is "Heaven on Earth!"!!


:cheers:

----------


## Scott R

You got it Fezz :cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## rinselberg

Several months ago a Mac keyboard was ruined when I tipped over a glass of Rogue Dead Guy Ale ... but I wasn't posting about beer. Since then I've been more wary of drinking coffee or beer while attending the computer, but I haven't been absolute about refraining from it. No matter: I just reached the bottom of the glass. These eye-catching 24-oz. cans caught my eye in the cooler at the supermarket. Not my usual place to pick up beer, but I decided I had to give this a try.


*Select ("click") image to enlarge*.

*High Gravity Steel Reserve* from the Steel Brewing Company of Fort Worth, Texas. Or Longview, Texas. Or Milwaukee, Wisconsin. Or Irwindale, California. It's part of SAB Miller. Or not. I guess it depends on whether you go by what it says on the label, or what it says at another place on the label, or what is reported at certain Internet outlets or on the Steel Brewing and SAB Miller websites. I decided that it wasn't worth it to try to get to the bottom of the story (vs. the bottom of the glass). The label says "slow brewed for a minimum of 28 days." It also says "the two-eleven mark is based on the medieval symbol for steel." But it hasn't escaped widespread notice that "211" is a common police department radio code for "armed robbery in progress".

You can find many horrific comments about "211" online, but I find it very drinkable. Not all that different from Budweiser. Somewhat bland or "identity challenged"; somewhat deficient in its hops flavoring (vs. Budweiser); but not bad for a mass produced American style lager. The hefty 8.1% ABV is well-masked. I didn't drink all 24 oz. myself - just 12 oz. I probably won't try it again, as I'd prefer a Budweiser for those times when the modus operandi is mass produced American lager.

For a brief "backgrounder" on the branding and packaging of High Gravity  Steel Reserve, see Communication Arts: Steel Reserve Lager.


_Duplicated from the Laramy-K Optical online forum._

----------


## Scott R

In Canada for a week I discovered Sleemans Honey.:D:D:D Best beer Ive tasted in quite a while. Happy I will be in Toronto for Labor Day. I wonder how much beer customs will let me drive across the Border into the US.:D:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers  :

----------


## Night Train

http://www.mensjournal.com/feature/0610/bestbeer.html

----------


## DrNeyecare

> http://www.mensjournal.com/feature/0610/bestbeer.html


I totally would not agree with #1.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hey, Fezz!
Charleston, WV is having their Oktoberfest Beer Festival this weekend. Here's a list from the paper with some recommended and one not recommended beers:
Penn Oktoberfest
Samuel Adams Oktoberfest
Burning River pale Ale

Some WV local beers:
Roedy's Red Ale from Parkersburg's North End Tavern
Blonde Lager and and Nut Brown Ale from Mountaineer Brewing Co. in Martinsburg

and one they say to avoid:
Leinenkugel Sunset Wheat - Along with "Miller Chill" it's one of brewer SABMiller's abominations. Unless you like Froot-Loops flavored beer, avoid this one.

Others have interesting names:
Smithwick's Harp
Rogue Dead Guy Ale
Magic Hat #9
Dos Equis Amber

----------


## For-Life

> In Canada for a week I discovered Sleemans Honey.:D:D:D Best beer Ive tasted in quite a while. Happy I will be in Toronto for Labor Day. I wonder how much beer customs will let me drive across the Border into the US.:D:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers  :


I told you how good it was.

----------


## Fezz

> Hey, Fezz!
> Charleston, WV is having their Oktoberfest Beer Festival this weekend. Here's a list from the paper with some recommended and one not recommended beers:
> Penn Oktoberfest
> Samuel Adams Oktoberfest
> Burning River pale Ale
> 
> Some WV local beers:
> Roedy's Red Ale from Parkersburg's North End Tavern
> Blonde Lager and and Nut Brown Ale from Mountaineer Brewing Co. in Martinsburg
> ...


 
I am going to Mapquest this when I get home. I'm thinking road trip?

----------


## HarryChiling

Troegenator Double Bock - http://www.troegs.com/beers_nator.htm
Mad Elf - http://www.troegs.com/beers_elf.htm

Troeg makes some of the best beer and they give tours on Saturdays and it's in my neighborhood.

----------


## Fezz

> Troeg makes some of the best beer and they give tours on Saturdays and it's in my neighborhood.


 
Hmmmm..Saturday tours, and close to you. I agree, there beers are very well made. Well, I don't normally(just abnormally) drink, but they are great!

I have Saturday open.................My Brides away for the day............



ROAD TRIP?


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> ...... and it's in my neighborhood.


 
Troegs is in your neighborhood.
Victory is in my neighborhood.

 :Confused: 

Two great breweries.
Two great Opticians with great breweries in there neighborhoods.

All in Pennsylvania.


Coincedence?

:D:cheers::D:cheers::D

----------


## Fezz

Dragon-

Charleston, WV maps out at 438.something miles and a minute or four short of seven hours.

Doable. Very doable.

Can you give me a bit more info? Time, tickets, lodging?

I'll go fuel up the FezzMobile and get the JackLinks Beef Jerky out of the fridge, and map out the optical shops that I may want to hit on the way!

----------


## Johns

> Dragon-
> 
> I'll go fuel up the FezzMobile and get the JackLinks Beef Jerky out of the fridge, and map out the optical shops that I may want to hit on the way!


Don't forget to save your receipts guys...after all, this is a business expense.



Research?:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Scott R

Lets plan an April Beer fest around VE East. :cheers:

----------


## optigrrl

What's all this about road trips and beer fests in the east? Some of you have to show up in Vegas - I'm feeling a bit neglected...(of course, Johns is good enough to visit!)

----------


## optigrrl

> Optigrrl, see if you can find a bottle of "Midas Touch" by Dogfish Head Brewery. DFH is a brewery that does not distribute in CA, but I was able to get my hands on a bunch when I was in Arizona. I think you'll like this beer. Its reminds me of a Port Wine.


Hi Dr N - 

OK - I thougt Dogfish Head was the beer, not the brewery! One of the guys from the brewery was at our store handing out samples of the punkin and the 60 minute IPA. VERY good stuff! He told us the story of the Midas, using original ingredients found in DNA from King Midas' tomb. 

Will have to try it! Are you going to VEW?

----------


## rinselberg

Pumpkin ale - it's one of humanity's oldest dreams. Aristotle wrote that it was known to the Sumerians of ancient Mesopotamia, but the complex recipe mysteriously disappeared from the pages of history. Leonardo da Vinci made drawings of a gear-driven ale pumpkinizer, but died before he could try to build one. Today it's a reality, thanks to an alliance between elite pumpkin farmers and high tech brewers.

Pumpkin ales are available at this time of year from coast to coast. If you're persistent and use all the resources available to you, you may find pumpkin ale on tap at a brew pub that's close enough for you to visit. You can almost certainly find some kind of pumpkin ale in bottles on a local retailer's shelves. And depending on where you live, you may be able to order some online via the Internet and have it delivered to your door.

I've been having pumpkin ales from four different brewers, all from 12-oz. bottles sold as sixpacks. All were fresh, brewed just a few weeks before I drank them. The lineup ...

First up: *Blue Moon "Harvest Moon" Pumpkin Ale.* Clove, allspice, nutmeg ... and pumpkin. The pumpkin really comes through - but this was my least favorite one. Needs a better blend of spices - or at least more of the spices.



Blue Moon beers are brewed in Canada.


Next up: *Shipyard Pumpkinhead.* This is a wheat-based ale with pumpkin flavoring. The flavor is subtle and understated. It smacks (just barely) of pumpkin - and little else. The foam head dissipates quickly and the beer is very "light". It might be good at a picnic in the afternoon of a hot day in midsummer or Indian summer. I find it too "dry" and subtle for my liking, but slightly preferable to the Blue Moon (above).



Shipyard beers are brewed and bottled in Portland, Maine.


This year's batch of *Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale* is heartily spiced. I get a lot of "clove". But the pumpkin flavor is more or less overwhelmed by the spices. If it were a blind taste test and I wasn't told what it was, I might think it was just "winter holiday ale". I might not even recognize pumpkin as part of the equation. This ale is made with barley malts and not just wheat, which gives it a little more "depth". I'd take it over the Shipyard and Blue Moon entries (above).



The Buffalo Bill's brewery and brewpub is in Hayward, California.


My favorite, but only by a nose: *Jack's Pumpkin Spice Ale*, brewed by Anheuser-Busch at Fort Collins, Colorado. It's spiced in a way that's reminiscent of a run of the mill pumpkin pie (all the ones I've ever had), but with a lighter, defter hand - not as overdone in the spices category as this year's edition of the Buffalo Bill's.



If you "don't know Jack's ..." then I'm one up on you.


Are any of these bottled pumpkin ales "great beer" ..? Negatory. But if you could find one drawn fresh from a tap, that could be interesting.

Dogfish Head Brewery makes a pumpkin ale that might be worth trying, on tap or (more likely for you to find) in a bottle. They're not available in my area yet.

----------


## optical24/7

MMMMMmmmmm.....Pumpkin beer...Sounds about as tasty as squash beer.
:drop:

----------


## DrNeyecare

> Hi Dr N - 
> 
> OK - I thougt Dogfish Head was the beer, not the brewery! One of the guys from the brewery was at our store handing out samples of the punkin and the 60 minute IPA. VERY good stuff! He told us the story of the Midas, using original ingredients found in DNA from King Midas' tomb. 
> 
> Will have to try it! Are you going to VEW?


I didn't know that about Midas touch.  You are so lucky that you can get samples of this stuff.  If you like the 60 minute IPA, then try the 120 Minute IPA.  YUM!

----------


## HarryChiling

> Lets plan an April Beer fest around VE East. :cheers:


I'm in.:cheers:




> _Hi Dr N - 
> 
> OK - I thougt Dogfish Head was the beer, not the brewery! One of the guys from the brewery was at our store handing out samples of the punkin and the 60 minute IPA. VERY good stuff! He told us the story of the Midas, using original ingredients found in DNA from King Midas' tomb. 
> 
> Will have to try it! Are you going to VEW?_


I saw that on a documetary about beer on the history channel.  They also mentioned a beer from the Sam Adams brewery that comes out around the holidays.  It's supposed to be as strong as wine.

----------


## DrNeyecare

> I'm in.:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that on a documetary about beer on the history channel. They also mentioned a beer from the Sam Adams brewery that comes out around the holidays. It's supposed to be as strong as wine.


 
Yes, Sam Adams produces the "Utopias."  I think its 25% alcohol.  I "sipped" that once.  That's all you can do, just sip it.... its crazy.

----------


## optigrrl

Does it taste good?

----------


## Fezz

> Does it taste good?


Only if you enjoy motor oil with a strong alcohol bite!


I've tasted a few "vintages". Lets just say, I won't be buying any cases of it anytime soon.

----------


## DrNeyecare

> Does it taste good?


 
LOL, give it a try. :) j/k
Unless they serve it at a party or some kind of tasting event, I would not advice buying a bottle.

If  you want something alittle more tame, with good flavor, yet packs quite a punch, try "The Beast" from Avery Brewery.   Its 15% alcohol.   They're based in Colorado, so they should distribute in your state.  We get them in California.  Only about $4.00 a bottle.   So very affordable.

----------


## rinselberg

> Only if you enjoy *motor oil* with a strong alcohol bite!



Make it 10W-30, barkeep ...

----------


## optigrrl

Rins - I gotta get a bottle of that!

----------


## rinselberg

> MMMMMmmmmm.....Pumpkin beer...Sounds about as tasty as squash beer.


*The Great Pumpkin... in a glass*

Pumpkin ale was brewed by George Washington. When not a soldier and statesman, the father of our country was a plantation owner whose family and large workforce grew, bred, and brewed most of what they ate.

Fast forward 200+ years to the father of American micro-brewery, Bill Owens. Reading in a brewing book how Washington used the squash in his mash, Owens thought it was an idea in need of resurrection. The result, Buffalo Bills Pumpkin Ale, has become the best-known product of Buffalo Bills Brewery. Even those who dont like traditional beer and ale may warm to this tasty harvest treat. People who flock to the brewery, a pioneer in the American microbrew movement outside of San Francisco, can get it on tap; but you can get it in a bottle at your local retailer, or online from the bottler.

Although the ale is brewed with fresh roasted pumpkins and flavored with cinnamon, cloves, ginger and nutmeg, dont expect pumpkin pie in a bottle.  Theres no obvious pumpkin taste analogous to the pronounced flavors of fruit beers. This ale taps the height of finesse. If you werent looking at the pumpkin patch label, you might not be able to articulate exactly what you were tasting. Like some great art, you can't say whyyou just know that it speaks to you.

If you drink Buffalo Bills Pumpkin Ale on the warm side, youll find ginger and nutmeg on the nose, with all of the spices harmoniously layered on the palate. Drink it cold and the temperature suppresses much of the initial spiciness, giving you rich, full body with long, subtle clove and nutmeg notes on the finish.

_Source: "Somewhere on the Internet ..."_


With Halloween just around the corner, I wanted to revisit two of the pumpkin ales that I've tried. I went through another six-pack of Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale and Jack's Pumpkin Spice Ale. I think they're both good - at least for something you can drink "thematically" at this time of year. Jack's is milder and a little more recognizably "pumpkin". As for the Buffalo Bill's, I agree with the review (above).

If you're fortunate enough to be able to put the Anheuser-Busch Brewery at Fort Collins, Colorado on your current itinerary (visitor tours), you would be able to taste the Jack's in brewery fresh condition, on draft, instead of from a bottle.

_Just keep repeating to yourself: "It's Halloween. I will drink some pumpkin ale ... I will drink some pumpkin ale ... I will drink ..."_

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *We Canadian's don't drink beer*


 


   


*More alcohol*

Beer use, which makes up about 80% of all alcoholic beverages consumed, rose somewhat to 77 litres per person (over 15 years of age) in 2006. At the same time, the intake of wine has continued to increase over the last ten years reaching 13.9 litres each in 2006. Spirit consumption, at 7 litres per Canadian, remained comparable to a year earlier. 
These levels may be understated since they do not include home made and brew-on-the-premises wine and beer or contraband alcohol.


:cheers:......  .....:cheers: 
:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## rinselberg

The Dixie Brewery of New Orleans is putting itself back together after its near total destruction during Hurricane Katrina. Dixie Blackened Voodoo Lager is a dark, heavily malted lager with a slightly sugary undertone. Carbonation is on the low side. It's not too different than a stout or a porter, but those are ales, made with top fermenting yeasts. Voodoo Lager (true to its name) is lagered, using a slower, bottom fermenting (lager) yeast, which makes it a little smoother; a little less ostentatious on the taste buds.

 Select ("click") image to enlarge.

I had one cold from a 12-oz. bottle. It's good, for a bottled beer. If you can find it drawn fresh from a tap then run don't walk to have one. The conclusions of _real_ beer drinkers are systematically archived online ...


Photo: Tom's Beer Bottle Collection page

----------


## chip anderson

One of my favorite beers and as rule I don't like beer.
Not quite as good as the old Jax Bock, but alas the Jackson Brewery company (in which Dixie Brewery is now located) has passed.
Also miss Dixie Beer which I think used to be made there.

Chip

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> One of my favorite beers and as rule I don't like beer.
> Not quite as good as the old Jax Bock, but alas the Jackson Brewery company (in which Dixie Brewery is now located) has passed.
> Also miss Dixie Beer which I think used to be made there.
> 
> Chip


How about Billy Beer??
<grins, ducks and runs>

----------


## rinselberg

The Dixie Brewing Company of New Orleans, which brewed the first Dixie Beer in 1907 and more recently, craft beers - Blackened Voodoo Lager, Jazz Amber Light and White Moose (white chocolate flavored dessert beer) - is trying to revive itself after the impact of Hurricane Katrina, which left the brewery building gutted, looted, shuttered and vacated.

MSNBC reports ...



The Department of Energy's technical program to reign in global warming recorded an important milestone. OptiBoard has a full report ...

----------


## rinselberg

"Beer Signs"; NeonArt! of Nevada.

"Gimmie an Icky!" That's the right call if you're in the vicinity of Sparks, Nevada (just outside of Reno). Sparks is home to the Great Basin Brewing Company: the world's only source of Ichthyosaur Pale Ale.



_"Gimmie an Icky!" Barely legible in this Great Basin Brewing Company artwork, which is the only such image that I was able to find._

Unless I missed something, "Icky" isn't bottled. It's only available from a tap, and you probably can't find any of those taps outside of Nevada. But you can make a note to yourself to look for it the next time you're in Las Vegas to attend Vision Expo West. And if you need further motivation, check out this very favorable review from no less an authority than the Beverage Testing Institute.


The inspiration for this brew (or at least for its name) is Nevada's Berlin-Ichthyosaur State Park.


> Berlin-Ichthyosaur State Park was first established in 1957 to protect and display North America's most abundant concentration and largest known Ichthyosaur fossils. The park also preserves the [Old West] mining town of Berlin, as well as the Diana Mine. The Ichthyosaur fossil area is a Registered Natural Landmark and the historic townsite is on the National Register of Historic Places.



_Berlin-Ichthyosaur State Park: A curator narrates the fossil bed which contains the remains of not one, but ten adult-sized ichthyosaurs. Some paleontologists believe that the only logical explanation is that a group of ichthyosaurs, swimming (hunting?) all as one, encountered something toxic; possibly a bloom of red algae. So, in this scenario, ten of the prehistoric reptiles, lethally poisoned, went down to the same depression in the prehistoric ocean bottom and all became fossilized as one. Select ("click") the image to enlarge._

The Ichthyosaur is Nevada's official state fossil. Does your state of residence has an officially designated state fossil? And do you know what it is? Time to fire up your preferred Internet search engine ...



_This fossil (not an actual fossil, perhaps; but a reproduction by casting ..?) has been enhanced with artwork to reveal more of the animal itself, as paleontologists "see" it. I don't know where this exhibit is located, but I found this photograph on the University of New Hampshire website._

The largest fossil ichthyosaur uncovered (to date) was found in Canada, near Pink Mountain, in British Columbia. It's in the custody of Canada's Royal Tyrrell Museum and there's a captivating account of this fossil and what it means to science, all of which can be read here. Eons before mammals took to the seas and evolved into modern whales and dolphins, reptiles returned to the oceans (where they first evolved from fish), giving rise to ichthyosaurs. Evolution produced many different Ichthyosaur species before the last one went extinct about 90 million years ago.



_How to tell when you've strayed (or staggered) into Nevada's Berlin-Ichthyosaur State Park. Select ("click") the image to enlarge._


Get in touch with your inner ichthyosaur ...

You probably can't resist your "inner ichthyosaur", which is right now urging you to take the Ichthyosaur Quiz. It's multiple choice. When you select the correct answer, the interactive quiz presents you with another question. At the end (if you ever get there), it informs you of your scientifically determined Ichthyosaur IQ.


Photo credits: CmdrMarkDotCom ... find more posts on the topic of *Beer* online!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Hürlimann Hammer: «Mans best Choice»*

The Hürlimann beer brand is launching a new product: «Hürlimann Hammer» has a golden colour, and a slightly fruity taste. It has an alcohol content of 5 % and will be available in restaurants and bars as from the end of February. With the new Hammer beer, Hürlimann continues to reposition itself in the Swiss beer market as mans best choice. The relaunch of the Hürlimann brand was recently started with a new advertising campaign that focuses with a lot of humour and subtle irony on typical male habits and behaviours.

----------


## For-Life

> *More alcohol*
> 
> Beer use, which makes up about 80% of all alcoholic beverages consumed, rose somewhat to 77 litres per person (over 15 years of age) in 2006. At the same time, the intake of wine has continued to increase over the last ten years reaching 13.9 litres each in 2006. Spirit consumption, at 7 litres per Canadian, remained comparable to a year earlier. 
> These levels may be understated since they do not include home made and brew-on-the-premises wine and beer or contraband alcohol.
> 
> 
> :cheers:......  .....:cheers: 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Interesting enough, at our golf course our beer sales fell with green fees (very rainy summer), but our liquor sales were up 50 percent.

----------


## rinselberg

San Francisco's Anchor Brewing Company is shipping the 2007 Christmas Ale in magnums, six packs and cartons of 12-oz. bottles. I think it's pretty good cold, poured out from a bottle. Might be even better if you could find it on tap. It's dark and spicy and makes a nice head when poured out nto a glass, but I can't say exactly what it's spiced with. Technically, this kind of beer is called a wassail.


It's *water*, not beer, for thirsty inmates at Gitmo when OptiBoarders make the call ... "Git" the whole story here ...

----------


## shanbaum

Has anyone had any experience with kegerators?

----------


## Fezz

> Has anyone had any experience with kegerators?


 
I have had some experience. I have been looking in to buying as well. I want to put a homebrew and commercial line in. Here are two good sites for info. Look in the community or forum areas:

www.realbeer.com

www.Northernbrewer.com

Any specific questions..let me  know. The sites above should answer everything you ever wanted and didn't want to know!

:bbg::cheers::bbg::cheers::bbg::cheers::bbg:

----------


## shanbaum

I would have to fit it into a fairly limited space - I'm looking at the MicroMatic Tap&Serve; its footprint is about 20" square, which would just work.

http://www.micromatic.com/kegerators...DBE-1-KIT.html

----------


## rdcoach5

OK nobody has mentioned Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale or Taddy Porter or Oatmeal Stout.Too expensive to enjoy often but worth every penny.Speaking of Canadian- Molson Brador is very good but not available in the states. For those of you who really only drink one and really like hops, try Carlsberg Elephant Malt. Make sure it's brewed in Denmark. And don't try to drive anywhere. Got to go, I'm getting thirsty.
Bob Taylor

----------


## Fezz

> . For those of you who really only drink one and really like hops, try Carlsberg Elephant Malt.


 
I have been called a HopHead a few times. If you really like hops try:
1.) HopDevil-Victory Brewing Co.
2.) Hopback-Troegs Brewing Co.
3.) Anything by Rogue!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## For-Life

Opened up my fridge at lunch today and noticed something:

- Guinness 
- Sleemans Honey Brown
- Corona
- Heineken  

A beer for every mood.  Notice no brown bottle beer like Budweiser, Canadian, or Blue.  Those are not tastes.

----------


## Fezz

> Opened up my fridge at lunch today and noticed something:
> 
> - Guinness 
> - Sleemans Honey Brown
> - Corona
> - Heineken  
> 
> A beer for every mood.  Notice no brown bottle beer like Budweiser, Canadian, or Blue.  Those are not tastes.



Not a bad start. The last two.......well....um....well they are better than the brown bottle trash that you mention. ;)

----------


## For-Life

> Not a bad start. The last two.......well....um....well they are better than the brown bottle trash that you mention. ;)


Fezz, sometimes after drinking Hennessey all night, you need a good corona at the end.  Then sometimes you have the hot summer nights.

It serves its purpose.  Would never drink it with a steak dinner.

----------


## Scott R

> Opened up my fridge at lunch today and noticed something:





> - Guinness
> - Sleemans Honey Brown
> - Corona
> - Heineken 
> 
> A beer for every mood. Notice no brown bottle beer like Budweiser, Canadian, or Blue. Those are not tastes.



You picked a 3 of my top ten, I would add a few to the list, 

-Rickards Red
-Samuel Adams Summer Ale
-Rolling Rock
-Yeuling Lager
-Lakeport Honey
-Labatt Ice

-Lapin Kulta 

Not always in that order. 

BTW Fezz you offered to buy a round at Shangy's.

----------


## FullCircle

I thought I'd posted on this thread but can't seem to find it

I'm not much of a beer drinker, but DH is.  As he can't resist a good beer discussion, he asked me to throw down the following of his preferred beers:

Three Floyds Dark Lord (at $100 per six pack, this is not a "let's all get wasted" beer. LOL)
Three Floyds Gumball Head
Spaten Optimator
Great Lakes Burning River
Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald
Kuhnhenn Fourth Dementia Olde Ale

BTW, anyone heading to the release party for the 2008 Dark Lord? No dates posted yet.

----------


## bhess25

then theres my favs...

Blue Moon
hoegarden
leinenkugels (my favorite)(the sunset wheat that is...but the summer chandy is pretty good too)
sam adams octobre fest
dortmunder gold
smithwicks (if you like guiness, youll love this)
guiness

i could keep going...but sometimes halfway through a night of trying new ones i cant seem to remember what i liked...or the next time i order it i have to say it with a slur because thats how i remember saying it before...ahh the life of a DJ (i keep telling myself im going to quit DJ'ing..but the beer is free)...i work for free...and get paid to drink!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DrNeyecare

> I thought I'd posted on this thread but can't seem to find it
> 
> I'm not much of a beer drinker, but DH is. As he can't resist a good beer discussion, he asked me to throw down the following of his preferred beers:
> 
> Three Floyds Dark Lord (at $100 per six pack, this is not a "let's all get wasted" beer. LOL)
> Three Floyds Gumball Head
> Spaten Optimator
> Great Lakes Burning River
> Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald
> ...


You are so lucky to have Three Floyds, Great Lakes, and Kuhnhenn in your area.   Beer guys in CA would dish out $20 for a bottle on one of those beers.  Our claim to fame is Stone, Alesmith, and Russian River....

----------


## Jacqui

Ahhh, beer. I haven't had one for a while, like in 20 years 1 month 8 days and 5 1/2 hours, but I do remember it.

----------


## FullCircle

> You are so lucky to have Three Floyds, Great Lakes, and Kuhnhenn in your area. Beer guys in CA would dish out $20 for a bottle on one of those beers. Our claim to fame is Stone, Alesmith, and Russian River....


Three Floyds Dark Lord from 2007 sells for about $75 - $120 per bottle now (it's that crazy?). Seems it was only ready to drink in the past month even though they were selling it in the spring.

coughcoughtradeperhaps?coughcough :D

----------


## rinselberg

*Winterhook* is a seasonal ale that's available from late fall to early spring. Bottled or from a tap, f you could find the right pub or want to take home a keg. I had one from a 12-ounce bottle. Nice head. Not too malty or roasty but not overhopped either. Subtly spiced. Balanced ... right on the sweet spot. And it's 6.0% ABV, centered perfectly within the "Goldilocks zone" for ethanol content ... not too watery and at the same time, not too boozy. I got it on the cheap at Safeway, which is the 24/7 supermarket chain in this area. Just $10.00 "Safeway Club Price" for 12 12-oz. bottles. Discounted from $16.00. A winner in every category.

 http://www.redhook.com/

----------


## LandLord

I love a nice cold Hoegaarden!

----------


## abocandy

I LOVE an ice cold Bud-light on a hot summery day at the beach or on our boat. I like corona ever now & then and there is one I can't think of le'bault
or something like that it is really smooth.
Yengleng is good too.
(the next day - hair of the dog-I like to put a shot of V8 in my beer add a little salt and drink away...2 or 3 then take a nap...

----------


## rbaker

> Ahhh, beer. I haven't had one for a while, like in 20 years 1 month 8 days and 5 1/2 hours, but I do remember it.


I had my last cold one on May 25th 1981 at 6:50PM. Actually, it was a pint of Silver Satin white port at room temperature. There are so many beers out there now I'd be in a quandary. Don't miss it a bit and I don't hear that organ music coming from the walls anymore. 
.

----------


## Fezz

> Don't miss it a bit and I don't hear that organ music coming from the walls anymore. 
> .



Are you sure your not thinking about LSD or Peyote?

;)

----------


## rbaker

> Are you sure your not thinking about LSD or Peyote?
> 
> ;)


No, but if you drink enough alcohol, you too can hear organ music coming from the walls. It usually begins a few years after you develop whiskey palms and is followed by your becoming rum dumb, permanently rum dumb. LSD and Peyote is for kids, vegans. moonbats and members of the Ninth Court of Appeals.
.

----------


## bhess25

here ya go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ksid=p3907.m29


the utopias is definately good...i think its 27&#37; alcohol..

also the millenium (you know its good...it comes in a champagne bottle)..of course we cant get either of these here in ohio..so when i go to boston, i get 3 of each!!

----------


## eyemanflying

Sifting through all of these replies, I think I'm in the wrong business and should maybe trade in my generator for a kettle with barley and hops.:bbg:

----------


## bhess25

> Sifting through all of these replies, I think I'm in the wrong business and should maybe trade in my generator for a kettle with barley and hops.:bbg:


 
ill buy that...no i mean let me know when youve made some because ill buy it!!:D:cheers:

----------


## rinselberg

> If Corona was a woman, I'd marry it ...


"violentj" at Beer_a_dvocate online

Corona Extra fans: Keep an eye out for Land Shark Lager.

According to rate*beer* online, Land Shark Lager, a product of the so-called "Margaritaville Brewing Company", is a _Corona Extra knockoff_, brewed by Anheuser-Busch at AB's Jacksonville (FL) brewery. It's pitched as a "refreshing, drinkable island lager" (to distinguish it from a "tiresome, nauseating, inland-brewed ale") and delivers a consistent 4.7&#37; ABV from a 12-oz. glass bottle that looks very Corona-like.[movel][/movel]When I trouble myself to hear music (very rare these days), it's usually well-aged instrumental jazz: I wouldn't know musician Jimmy Buffet if there were a skydiving misadventure and he landed on my head. But Margaritaville Brewing Co. is (in a word) "equatable" to Jimmy Buffet.



Beer notable Robb Zerr (pictured) offers an imaginative but "bitingly" critcal review for your perusal at the United Nations of Beer online; but not everyone is so "negatory" about it:




> One of the most drinkable and refreshing beers I've ever had the pleasure to sample ...


Boston Red Sox fan "Bowdoinbeerboy"

Odds are that Land Shark sightings will be spreading across the entire U.S. as 2008 unfolds: It's a relatively new product that's in the first phase of a nation-wide rollout.



With AB's massive production and transport capabilities behind it, Americans can now look forward to the day when there's a carton of Land Shark lurking in the refrigerator of every comfortably furnished residence.



Latest news stories from rinselberg*™*

 Pakistan's "Daughter of Destiny"

 What's more fun than a barrel of fatwas?

 The eerie purple glow that threatens humanity

----------


## FullCircle

I tried the Land Shark Lager today.  An icy cold one would be good on a steamy Chicago afternoon watching the game. But that's about it. Granted, I didn't ahve to stick fruit into it to give it a flavor so that's a plus.

hey, bhess...DH and his firefighter friend brew their own. They've done quite a few with very good results so far.

----------


## bhess25

> I tried the Land Shark Lager today. An icy cold one would be good on a steamy Chicago afternoon watching the game. But that's about it. Granted, I didn't ahve to stick fruit into it to give it a flavor so that's a plus.
> 
> hey, bhess...DH and his firefighter friend brew their own. They've done quite a few with very good results so far.


i started that myself...did an american amber that was phenominal!!!..still looking for time to make a batch of something else!!

----------


## eyemanflying

> ill buy that...no i mean let me know when youve made some because ill buy it!!:D:cheers:


I'll keep that in mind.  I could sail it across Lake Erie to OH on a boat.

----------


## eyemanflying

Actually, based on the consumption rate, it will require a barge.:bbg:

----------


## HarryChiling

For the corona/heineken(sp?) fans, try Kalik a brew from our buddies in the bahamas, it's alomost like a cross between the two.

----------


## rinselberg

Beer cordials. Like the "artillery shell" bottles?

----------


## rinselberg

Sierra Nevada ESB. "Early Spring Beer". From a sixpack of 12-oz. bottles. This one hasn't had time to stale on a retailer's shelf. About as refreshing a bottled beer as I've ever had. Malty and hoppy (and a little yeasty), but not too much of any one ingredient.

_Does anybody really know what time it is?_ Chicago Transit Authority put that question on a lot of people's minds with their double-platinum recording debut in 1969. _Does anybody really know what time is?_ That's a different question. The _berg_ offers a layman's look at how one group of theoretical physicists is trying to connect the dots in a most intriguing way. If you're _in_, select ("click") the album art...

----------


## Scott R

My friend just returned from Toronto with 2 cases of Sleemans Honey;-) Let the good times roll.

----------


## For-Life

> My friend just returned from Toronto with 2 cases of Sleemans Honey;-) Let the good times roll.


good stuff.  That is my favourite every day beer.

----------


## LandLord

Ever tried Innes and Gunn?

----------


## Fezz

> Ever tried Innes and Gunn?


I haven't! Sounds like an invite to me! Pick the time and place, I'll try to be there!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## LandLord

Meet me at Wickhams Pub in Leeds at 5:30

----------


## Scott R

> I haven't! Sounds like an invite to me! Pick the time and place, I'll try to be there!
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Open Invitation????

----------


## rinselberg

That's right: Tactical Nuclear Penguin.

The World's Strongest ever beer: A 32% double cask matured uber-imperial stout.



Direct from the brewer's website:
http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article.php?id=214

As reported by the BBC:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/s...st/8380412.stm

----------


## kikin

:cheers: Deshutes Brewery; Obsidian for the toasty flavor, Mirror Pond for a tasty lighter touch.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hmmm. I'm surprised they don't have a beer that tastes like chicken. :D:D

----------


## KStraker

> Hmmm. I'm surprised they don't have a beer that tastes like chicken. :D:D


I have a beer recipe that calls for a whole chicken, boiled, flayed, and beaten in a mortar until the bones are all broken. Sounds yummy!

----------


## Spexvet

> OK nobody has mentioned Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale ...


Sam's Nut brown is my favorite second is Bellhaven Scottish Ale. 

Then there's Killian's Red and Yuengling Traditional Lager. For sitting around and drinking, I like Coors Extra Gold.

----------


## LandLord

Didn't know they still make coors extra gold

----------


## Fezz

I think that a list of gift ideas for the beer enthusiast on your "Whatever Holiday You Celebrate" list may be in order for you late shoppers out there! You can always thank me by offering to hoist a beer or four with me....and actually following through with it!

*1.) Books!*

I know, I know, "Nobody reads anymore" you say! EXACTLEY!! That *NOBODY* needs some beer books to snap them out of their doldrums!

Here is a list from Ale Street News for some great reads this holiday season!

http://www.alestreetonline.com/content/view/344/45/

*2.) Homebrew!
*
Homebrewing beer is so easy, even Fezz can do it! It really is rather easy, almost fun, and practically safe {almost}!
I have brewed many a brew and am none the worse for it! Actually, I have the set up, most of the ingredients, and the Gusto to give Ole Jim Koch a run for his money!! Here are a few sites that will help you in your gift giving journey for the beer head on your list!

www.northernbrewer.com
www.midwestsupplies.com
www.siebelinstitute.com
www.homebrewersassociation.com
www.brewersassociation.org
www.hopsdirect.com

*3.) Subscriptions!
*
If a beer lover is on your list, there are plenty of publications that would interest them!
www.allaboutbeer.com
www.alestreetonline.com
www.homebrewersassociation.com
{Zymurgy}
www.byo.com


*4.) Gift Packs!
*
Man, oh man.....where do I start?
There are so many beer gift packs this year that I am almost in a state of delerium! Hopefully you are in a *Beer Friendly Zone* and can find some of these delightful packaged treats! (Taken from the All About Beer Jan. 2010 magazine edition)

*Corsendonk Geschkdoos Gift Pack
*Corsendoonk Degustation Gift Pack
*Corsendonk Christmas Ale Gift Tin
*Corsendonk Christmas Ale Gift Pack
*Historic Ales from Scotland Gift Pack
*Best of Belgium from Anheuser-Busch/InBev
*Samuel Smith Selection Box
*Lindemans Gift Box
*Chimay Sampler Pack {One of my FAVORITES!!!!}
*Weihenstephan Gift Box
*Christmas in Belgium 5-pack
*Exclusive Belgian Ales
*Poperings Hommel Bier Gift Pack
*Ename Tripel Abbey Beer Gift Box
*Saranac 12 Beers of Winter
*Rogue Santa's Private Reserve Ale in a wooden Box
*New Glarus Gift Pack
*Full Sail Gift Box
*Stoudt's Four-Pack {A local favorite of mine!}
*A Rather Curious Collection of Holiday Ales 4-pack
*Anderson Valley Gift Box
*Unibroue Gift Pack
*Wychwood Hobgoblin Gift  Tube
*Left Hand Holiday Pack
*Heineken Festive Draught Keg
*McAuslan St-Ambroise10 Vintage Ale

*5.) Neat Beer Related Stuff!
*
www.kegman.net  Beer pouring and storage
www.BeerTapGuy.com
www.wearyourbeer.com
www.beercollections.com
www.beertubes.com
www.beerbooks.com
www.maverickbarproducts.com
www.bottleopener.com
www.barproducts.com
www.truebeer.com
www.pubglasses.com
www.beertees.com
www.drunkandwasted.com   {May have some risque material, may not be work friendly!}
www.beveragefactory.com
www.beertaps.com
www.beeravenue.com
www.beeronthewall.com
www.beergifts.com
www.drinkingstuff.com
www.capcatchers.com
www.tasteyourbeer.com
www.homebrewers.com
www.beersteinsandmugs.com
www.northcoteimports.com
www.beersodasports.com
www.thepubshoppe.com
www.neonsigns.com
www.beertownusa.com
www.samssteins.com
www.barmirrors.com
www.cymba.com



Get out and travel the wonderful world of beer! Visit your local taproom, bar, pub, lounge, brewery! Hoist a glass and enjoy!

 
That is just a start! 
Don't sweat it if you can not get these brands where you reside. Life is too short to sweat it! You could always PM me for ideas, or suggestions for your area. Chances are that I have enjoyed hoisting a few too many from just about anywhere you may reside!


Feel free to PM me with any question, suggestions, or offers to buy many rounds of fine brews on your dime!!

Happy Hoisting my Friends!!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Chris Ryser



----------


## k12311997

> 


hot black coffee coming out your nose hurts.

----------


## Fezz

> hot black coffee coming out your nose hurts.



Should have been cool beer!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## k12311997

> I think that a list of gift ideas for the beer enthusiast on your "Whatever Holiday You Celebrate" list may be in order for you late shoppers out there! You can always thank me by offering to hoist a beer or four with me....and actually following through with it!


 

I bet you left this page up on the computer at home for the Mrs. find.

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> I bet you left this page up on the computer at home for the Mrs. find.
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Maybe.......


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

Anybody interested in a group buy for some *REAL* beer goggles?

These may be fun! Heck, use them one time and I bet that you will be convinced to never be without a pair again!


http://www.alestreetonline.com/compo...art/Itemid,46/


PS. The lenses are high quality and UV protected!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

Just a reminder:

There is a Social Group on optiboard for beer lovers. It is in the Community section {top tool bar}, under social groups.

Beer Lovers of Optiboard!


The social groups have been anything but social for quite some time now, but they exist and they have some neat info if you dig around a bit!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## GAgal

For my Christmas present I'll take the Stoudt's Four-Pack and the Historic Ales from Scotland Gift Pack...call me and we'll set up the shipping info! :cheers::D

----------


## Mr. Finney

I'll take a Fat Tire from New Belgium any day, or a Chimay Blue.  Also like Pyramid Hefeweizen and Apricot, Spaten Optimator, Boulevard Wheat, Blue Moon for something lighter, and Negra Modelo for Mexican.  Plenty of others, but that's a start.  Cheers Fezzy! :cheers:

----------


## Fezz

So..................what is on tap at your place?

What are you drinking at your local taproom?

What gets your taste buds popping at your local lounge?

Lets hear and drink beer!

----------


## Wes

I keep a keg of yuengling on tap in my billiard room kegerator!  Also have a beer fridge in the theater room full of various premium brews and some Michelob "girl"(not mine).

----------


## Fezz

Yuengling is a fine lager (I assume that is what you have on tap). It goes down smooth and easy and actually has some taste to it! I usually try to keep a few sixers of them in the beer fridge. I find most people like them. If you can find it in your area, try their Lord Chesterfield Ale. It is a decent ale with a bit of "snap" to the taste. I like drinking that on Sundays. I tell my wife that I don't need no stinking church, because I am hanging with the Lord! The brewery is only about an hour 1/2 away from me, but I have never been there.

----------


## Fezz

Sam Adams Pumpkin Ales is out. I am not a big fan of pumpkin beers, but if you are, have at it!

http://www.samueladams.com/age-gate....9-4dd64c9a993c

----------


## ak47

Yeah, I know its an old thread, but I love beer as well !  

Big fan of Spaten Premium and Spaten Oktoberfest ! 

Have also developed a relationship with a new one, Guinness Black Lager - I would highly recommend you get acquainted.

----------


## Speed

> We Canadian's don't drink beer


Keep exporting it to me. PM and I will give address.

----------


## King of the Lab

Some of my current favorite brews are: Green Flash West Coast IPA, Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA, Sam Adams Rebel, and Duvel Beguim Ale.

----------


## HindSight2020

Recently had a Sam Adams cherry wheat and also Sam Adams Summer ale just released -  both were fantastic.

----------


## King of the Lab

Anybody seen that commercial Sam Adams just came out with when they asked how many different kinds of beer they brew? 

60 I believe was the correct answer. Blew my mind.

----------

